# kicked in the stomach..



## Ladybugs (Oct 12, 2010)

i got kicked in the stomach about 2 hours ago by my bf, figuratively speaking...but actualy in more pain than if he physically had kicked me...

he has been in hospital for depression for almost a month

i go to visit him every day almost, and he has wanted me there-- calling to make sure i will come, etc.

my daughter who's a teen, on her own, of her own desire, went about 5 or 6 times to see him, bringing him a little gift, card, etc..i was impressed by her level of compassion...even tho hospitals make her uncomfortable, she wanted to put that aside bc as she put it she cares about him, and thats what people do when they care about someone close to them....

last night my bf caled to make sure i'd be there today...i said ok...it also is her first day of school so she was gonna be able to tell him all about how it went....

couple hours ago he called to tell me that 'since he's gonna be out in a few days time, i dont need to go...

??

i knew something is realy wrong if he's wanted me there everyday for a month, and all of a sudden he asks me not to come, just because he will be out end of the week...

instead of blowing up, i just stayed calm and gave him benefit of the doubt, asking 'what's wrong? you asked me to come, why are you asking me not to? and its her first day, she wanted to tell you about it..'

he then admitted that his ex gf found out he was there, and wants to go see him tonight...

It literally felt like a kick in the stomach...im reeling from the cruelty of it...

all this time ive been there for him, him wanting me there and telling me it helped him get better...

now he wants to kick us to teh side, on a night that would have been special for her, to tell him about her school and share it with him, so that an ex gf (who tries to get back with him, shes not a friend..friends are fine, shes not a friend) can go see him?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Then don't go see him. Problem resolved. He sounds like a spoiled child.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Your post did not say if he said that he wanted to dump you. Has he given reason to believe that he wants to get back together with her? He may not want you to come because he feels that it may be too awkward with the both of you there. I would at least, for the time being, give creedence to the fact that he told you about her pending visit, rather than hiding it from you. Don't grieve over a breakup that may not even happen.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He's been in the hospital for depression. He may have wanted to see her to get some closure. He may want to see her to know if he is truely over her.

People dealing with depression have trouble controlling their emotions, most don't know what or whom they want during the depressed state.

Have you gone to counseling with him?


----------

